# Rate the Jazz piece above you.



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well I started the "rate the piece above you" thread on my old account and that seemed pretty popular so I was thinking that since enough of us seem to like Jazz music, its only fitting to have a thread to post groups. I've always found this to be a good way to discover music that Ive never encountered before.

So anyways Just rate the piece above you and post a piece of your own, Jazz only.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Pleasant surprise, 9. Intimate communication of ideas, and it all looks effortless, even lackadaisical.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Very chill, I liked how it ended 7.5/10 





God, Eric Harland is amazing.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

there is something about jazz music. the complexity just makes jazz one of those unknown fruits.

i like the way the drummer gets a solo.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Perfectly nice and quite harmless 6.5/10

It's amazing the range of sounds you can get from a trio...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugue said:


> Perfectly nice and quite harmless 6.5/10
> 
> It's amazing the range of sounds you can get from a trio...


I was going to post some Esbjörn Svensson, but you beat me to it - and gave me the opportunity of complimenting your excellent taste. I saw EST once in concert in 2004. They were absolutely magnificent.

OK, I'll try something completely different:


----------



## flippergv (May 19, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> I was going to post some Esbjörn Svensson, but you beat me to it - and gave me the opportunity of complimenting your excellent taste. I saw EST once in concert in 2004. They were absolutely magnificent.
> 
> OK, I'll try something completely different:


pretty vanilla flavored 6/10

let me try this


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> I was going to post some Esbjörn Svensson, but you beat me to it - and gave me the opportunity of complimenting your excellent taste. I saw EST once in concert in 2004. They were absolutely magnificent.


Thank you. I was due to see them at Brecon but then came the tragic news about his death.
What a loss!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Fugue said:


> Thank you. I was due to see them at Brecon but then came the tragic news about his death.
> What a loss!


What a terrible loss indeed!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

flippergv said:


> pretty vanilla flavored 6/10
> 
> let me try this


6,5
interesting guitarist, though he sounds more like math/post rock than jazz


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful 8/10


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

8/10 for the music, 10/10 for the drummer's mustache

Stretching the definition of jazz here, but...


----------



## flippergv (May 19, 2011)

norman bates said:


> 6,5
> interesting guitarist, though he sounds more like math/post rock than jazz


Yeah, I wasn't too sure about it either, but thought it could be interesting



regressivetransphobe said:


> 8/10 for the music, 10/10 for the drummer's mustache
> 
> Stretching the definition of jazz here, but...


I'll be completely honest, I don't get it. -/10

Big fan of Scott LaFaro


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

regressivetransphobe said:


> 8/10 for the music, 10/10 for the drummer's mustache
> 
> Stretching the definition of jazz here, but...


Stretching? I think it snapped!

6/10 for Bill Evans (the long, noodly bass solo lost it a mark for me).

How about some Carla Bley:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Stretching? I think it snapped!
> 
> 6/10 for Bill Evans (the long, noodly bass solo lost it a mark for me).
> 
> How about some Carla Bley:


i like the melody, but the arrangement is a bit too much on the smooth side for my tastes (it reminds me of her Dinner music), anyway she is a great musician 
6,5-7


----------



## flippergv (May 19, 2011)

norman bates said:


> i like the melody, but the arrangement is a bit too much on the smooth side for my tastes (it reminds me of her Dinner music), anyway she is a great musician
> 6,5-7


always loved the guy 8/10


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

10/10, although I'd give stuff like The Black Saint an 11/10


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> 10/10, although I'd give stuff like The Black Saint an 11/10


a great piece on one of my favorite albums by one of my favorite musicians ever, 9/10 :tiphat:

and about Hill and Mingus, there's a funny story:


> Although a little fuzzy on some of the details at this point, it seems either they moved into an apartment with Charles Mingus living right next door, or he moved in next to them. Laverne noticed a decline in Andrew's playing of the piano and she asked him why. He mentioned that the walls were thin and he was afraid Mingus might "lift" some of his ideas. (They could often hear Charles playing the piano). One afternoon, when Laverne came back to the apartment, she found Andrew holding a glass to his ear, with the top of the glass flush with the wall. It seems that Andrew was doing some serious Mingus research


talking about "favorite":


----------



## flippergv (May 19, 2011)

norman bates said:


> a great piece on one of my favorite albums by one of my favorite musicians ever, 9/10 :tiphat:
> 
> and about Hill and Mingus, there's a funny story:
> 
> talking about "favorite":


Inverted mouthpiece saxophone players always made me laugh a bit. This was great

9/10

Not sure if you guys enjoy fusion, but anyway, a favorite of mine.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

flippergv said:


> Inverted mouthpiece saxophone players always made me laugh a bit. This was great
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Not sure if you guys enjoy fusion, but anyway, a favorite of mine.


Not too fond of the keyboards. 7/10.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> So anyways Just rate the piece above you and post a piece of your own, Jazz only.


Wow, I love the unison piano+bass head. 8/10. 
Everyone's new transcribing task:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've got a headache!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Eh, I liked aspects of it but all in all it didn't do it for me 5/10


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

So What? Let George show you how it's done.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> So What? Let George show you how it's done.


Generally i don't like George Benson but this is quite good. 7


----------



## flippergv (May 19, 2011)

norman bates said:


> Generally i don't like George Benson but this is quite good. 7


I usually don't like vocals in my jazz, but this wasn't too bad. 6.5


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd rate that a 7 based just on Dizzy's flugelhorn alone; it has a nice tight Latin tinged feel to it with some great drumming {I'd like to know who the drummer is on this piece}. Overall, very nice indeed!
Now, try these on for size: 



 and


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Man, Trane's concept just blows me away. So different from all other saxophonists'. Not to mention Tyner's voicings are fantastic. 9.5/10


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I really enjoyed that Chris Potter piece. Thank You for sharing it; as one of the first you tube reviewers so aptly noticed, there is a good deal of Monk's influence evidenced in the opening licks and throughout some of the rest of it. His playing in spots also reminds me a little bit of Bird. The pianist and drummer also kicked it very well. Overall, an 8.5/10.
Check this work for its intensity and haunting beauty:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

samurai said:


> I really enjoyed that Chris Potter piece. Thank You for sharing it; as one of the first you tube reviewers so aptly noticed, there is a good deal of Monk's influence evidenced in the opening licks and throughout some of the rest of it. His playing in spots also reminds me a little bit of Bird. The pianist and drummer also kicked it very well. Overall, an 8.5/10.
> Check this work for its intensity and haunting beauty:


9


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Although I usually don't listen to jazz which features vocalists, the sheer beauty of both the music and the accompanying video cause me to give this an 8.5/10. Also, having never heard Hoagy Carmichael sing before, this was truly a real treat. Thank You!
For a slight change of pace, what do you all think of this:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

7.5/10 I like that one, I acutally have it on vinyl, though its an old used scratched one...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Haha, fun, I can't hate it. 
58 seconds in: hello, birth of hip-hop.
8.0. Hancock's career gets a little dismal after this though.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

8
a light tune but a light tune of great quality (and Clare Fischer is a very underrated musician), played with taste by great musicians.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Although I am inclined more to be-bop, I must say that this was a very eloquent and evocative performance, evoking quite effectively the way New York must have been and felt like in the 1940s {a little before my time.} For that reason, I'd give it a 7.5/10.
This, however, is more my style:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

8/10 I enjoyed it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

8-9/10 Will return to that, no doubt.

Quite a lot going on in this one, but not for hi-fi purists:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Even though this genre of jazz is really not my favorite , I would give that performance an 8/10 for its sheer intensity and swing. The drummer really kicked it up a notch for me as well. In a somewhat different vein--closer to what I normally prefer when I listen--what say you to this:


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

A side of me wanted to name this song frivolous but so much is explored and the skill of the soloists is to be admired. I do commend the rather elite dialogue between soloist and accompanists especially between Jones and Tyner. That tricky and experimental tenor sax solo was right up my street.

10/10 because I couldn't envisage that being any better.





 Hehe... this entry's a bit cheeky. Turnage himself said that he is a classical composer, of jazz. I sure know this ain't mozart.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, Im gonna have to say no to anything that has to do with beyonce, 2/10 because Im sure he worked hard orchestrating all of that.





This percussionist is pretty off the wall, entertaining to watch.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I heard of this Circle through a mixup involving a Finnish band of the same name, but had no idea they sounded like this. The syncopation is ridiculous. I like this well enough, 9/10


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

What's not to like about Chick Corea and that group? For me. it was just a little too long and bogged down in places with the "novelty" instruments being wielded by Altshul and Braxton. So, overall a 7.5/10. For something a little more melodic and traditional, try this:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I heard of this Circle through a mixup involving a Finnish band of the same name, but had no idea they sounded like this. The syncopation is ridiculous. I like this well enough, 9/10


In my book, Wayne Shorter can do no wrong. This is a beautiful and melodic work, seamlessly meshing jazz and classical motifs. 10/10. For a different type of "cool", sample this:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

8/10


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Very innovative and tight; it's like they are creating something from just the rhythmn alone. I was just wondering what the guy sitting in the chair drinking water {?} wearing the headphones was doing. 10/10
Now IMHO one of the most perfect jazz pieces and performance in its whole canon; though an avowed Atheist, this work gives me pause:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

chill 8/10





I don't know if this would be nessicarily considered Jazz, but its completely improvised from what I understand and pretty awesome so here ya go.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

That is an awesome piece and performance indeed! Father and son {?} were both on the same wave length and really picked up on what the other was doing and where he wanted to go with the melody. The fact that it was improvised makes it even more note worthy. 10/10.
Now, for some "mainstream" jazz:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

8/10 good stuff


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> chill 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for presenting this very fine video. That they are able to blend so well and pick up each others thoughts shows a long history of being together. Who care if some would not consider it Jazz. As far as I know there is no real definition of the term. whatever the genre it is fantastic musicianship.

If it sohnds good; it is good!

Rob


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^Thanks man, I agree.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@Iforgotmypassword, that's one fantastic piece of music performed by an outta sight band! They are like a well-oiled machine. Their playing is seamless and fluid. I'd put the bassist up against Ron Carter and Steve Davis--two of my favorites--anyday. 10/10 without a doubt! I believe the next piece is from the same 2005 concert. I love what the drummer does with the stripped down tambourine{?} both on and off the drum kit. I have to now definitely look into buying this trio's works from Amazon.com: 



. *Outstanding!!*


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

9/10 You're right man, they play like butter. Good mood music.






This is an interesting trio I just found.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

They do make dissonance a bit more palatable, and seem to have a lot of fun doing it as well! 6/10
Now for something a little more melodic and "traditional":


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

This is really good and it frustrates me because he's a Scientologist. Maybe 8/10


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> This is really good and it frustrates me because he's a Scientologist. Maybe 8/10


I didn't know that about Chick Corea; as long as it doesn't affect his ability to create this type of music, so be it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> This is really good and it frustrates me because he's a Scientologist. Maybe 8/10


8.84325/10 I like what the drummer is doing through the whole thing... laid back but still all over the place.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice trio sound indeed; for whatever reason, they somehow sounded more powerful to me than a trio usually does. Excellent playing and rendition: 10/10. Now to "return" to one of my favorite trios and musicians:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Very pleasant. I feel like I'm floating on a cloud, along on the piano notes, with the drummer teasing my mind and the bassist drifting in and out, grounding me but not in a boring way. 9/10 





A bit of proggy rock jazz fusion


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Just about anything the Mahavishnu Orchestra did from that album was awesome! 10/10. 
In the same "fusional spirit" I'd like to submit a work from another prog rock seminal group, at least IMHO:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice jam, Im not a fan of the sort of retro-70s almost discoish vibe that rose to the top here and there, but for the most part an enjoyable piece 7.5/10

Ok, so for this next one prepare yourself... you'll probably hate it, but it's the type of stuff that grows on you. Or at least I like it now.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

For me, most of this piece up until the last minute or so just sounded like so much "white noise" with no musical direction. Because I liked the ending, I'll give it a 3/10. Somewhat in the same vein, but to my ears much more musical and structured, I present the following piece {best to turn the volume down on this one as well, especially if you're listening to it on headphones!}:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

9/10 excellent stuff.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@Iforgotmypassword, You kinda "caught me out" with that piece, as the electric--or acoustic guitar--is among my least favorite instruments when it comes to the jazz genre {the other two would be organ and clarinet}. I have heard GG play before with one of my favorites, Lee Morgan {especially on *Search For The New Land*} and though his solos were good, I don't really think--to my ears, anyway--that they add to the overall drive of the songs such as "Morgan the Pirate" etc. I know he's a very good and accomplished musician, but the instrument just doesn't "do it for me" in the jazz setting. I'll give it a 7/10, though. Next, a true classic:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

9/10 a solid jam.

This isn't a youtube link, because I can't find a decent video of this group on there but it should work just as well.
http://grooveshark.com/#/search?q=eric+harland+

Click on the third track titled "cyclic episode"


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Overall, I'd give this piece a 7/10, as it was just a little too "disjointed" and frenetic for my ears. It sounded like the sax was just running through up and down scales {arpeggios?} for the whole piece, and the development off that from the piano wasn't what I had expected or hoped for. Plus, I really don't like the inclusion of electric--or acoustic--guitar in my jazz. But, everybody's different, and so be it. 
The next link is a piece I've been returning to again and again after initially not thinking that much of it:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Very nice, though I do prefer jazz that seems less rigid than this piece does its still very good. 7/10

This next piece I actually found in the "composers" section of this forum and it isnt nessicarily jazz music, however it does seem to me to contain certain traits of as well as similar instrumentation to jazz music so here it is. (sorry, theres a guitar in this one as well)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent piece, with deft precision of timing demonstrated by all the musicians involved. I didn't mind the guitar at all in this one; it really added another layer or dimension to this kind of chamber music {I still have my problems with it when it comes to being used in "traditional" jazz. Oxymoron, anybody  } 10/10 in my book.
The next piece by Cannonball and Nat Adderly, along with Joe Zawinul {who composed it} has long been one of my favorites, in part because of some of the strange effects Nat coaxes out of his cornet. For me, this is true jazz at its finest. ***-kicking best:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

This is very good, gospel via cool, driving jazz. I only have Somethin' Else, and I feel like I'm missing out. I s'pose a 9 or 10 is fair.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

How can anyone *not like* Abbey Lincoln and Max Roach? That looked a lot like Dr.King sitting at that lunch counter drawing the hateful look on that soda jerk's face. 10/10. The next piece is from what I consider to be one of the most pioneering jazz fusion albums ever attempted. I love the bickering which goes on between Miles and Teo Macero at the beginning of this work:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Pretty tanfastic as well as fantastic... I'd say a 9/10 is in order. I should look into these guys, the drummer is really fun to listen to and the keys and trumpet remind me of this album:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

For me this mellow fusion piece is somewhat reminiscent of *In A Silent Way*, done by Miles and company a few years earlier. I really liked the trumpet and flute. The drumming was also excellent. 9/10. 
Now for a piece somewhat older and in a whole different style by one of the jazz greats:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Great stuff, I love the oldschool jam feel. 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=miles+davis&aq=f

Haha I'm starting to run out of jazz groups that I know and having to dig up some new ones which is great for me, I'm finding great great stuff.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You linked to search results for Miles Davis! I guess I'll say 6/10 because as influential as he was in his peaks, when he was about the drugs and not the music, he was totally about the drugs. Also "Kind of Blue" is really overrated.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^ I liked it. Reminded me of some atonal classical music in parts, but still very much jazz 7.5/10





Sorry samurai, another guitar piece.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

They are all very good musicians, but it's just not my "cup of tea" when it comes to the type of jazz I really enjoy. I'll give it a 6/10for their tight rhythmn. Something a little more "up my alley" {sans guitar, of course!}:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice and pleasant 7.5/10


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

I liked the piano solo. But other than that it was kinda dull.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well that certainly wasn't boring. I liked it a lot, though the screaming and explosion sounds took away from it in my opinion. a good 8.5/10

I'll throw another one of their jams back at you since I really liked it. This time without screaming japanese ladies.


----------



## Ludders (Jun 17, 2011)

I need an aspirin.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

There is no doubt that Django is a masterful musician and that this is a really swinging piece. Although I really don't like guitar and jazz, I'll give this a 6.5/10. Now for something a little more contemporary:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I don't have spotify or I would listen to it...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Iforgotmypassword, Sorry. If you'd like me to send you an invite, just let me know.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the invitation man, I liked the piece. The bass was very prevalent in it, which is something that I always enjoy. 8/10


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I love just about anything Chick Corea does, and this piece is no exception. I'd give it an 8/10. Now, I hope that I haven't posted this piece done by him about 30 years earlier; if I have, I apologize, but it's one of my all-time favorites:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

samurai said:


> I love just about anything Chick Corea does, and this piece is no exception. I'd give it an 8/10. Now, I hope that I haven't posted this piece done by him about 30 years earlier; if I have, I apologize, but it's one of my all-time favorites:


8,5 
it was a lot of time that i didn't ear this piece, i like a lot also what Haynes is doing


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ norman bates, I scrolled to the you tube link you provided but got no specific piece of music. Do you want to re-submit it or just let us know which jazz piece you had in mind?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ norman bates, I scrolled to the you tube link you provided but got no specific piece of music. Do you want to re-submit it or just let us know which jazz piece you had in mind?


sorry, it's strange because it works for me... It's grachan moncur's Blue Free.

Let's try with another one:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Overall, I'd give it an 8/10, as it was just a tad too lengthy and subdued for my tastes, but interesting in its development and use of contrasting dynamics to introduce new sections of the piece. Also, I must say that I usually don't like the violin in a jazz piece, but the use of the pizzicato was very effective nonetheless.
Here's a different kind of bowing technique utilized on a somewhat shorter piece of music:


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Not really in the mood for a downtempo piece, so only 7/10. No hard feelings (bookmarked it, to listen to it later). Reminds me of:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohren_&_der_Club_of_Gore

Anyway, my contribution.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Here's me (Double bass) with the Pandelis Stoikos quartet playing free jazz in Salonika in 2008.
There is a lot of Balkan folk music influences in there...


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Not really in the mood for a downtempo piece, so only 7/10. No hard feelings (bookmarked it, to listen to it later). Reminds me of:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohren_&_der_Club_of_Gore

Anyway, my contribution.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

PostMinimalist said:


> Here's me (Double bass) with the Pandelis Stoikos quartet playing free jazz in Salonika in 2008.
> There is a lot of Balkan folk music influences in there...


Wow, I know this video from quite a while ago. What a coincidence


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This wonderful piece by the Esbjorn Svensson Trio strikes me as having elements of both jazz and classical in it{not that the two genres were ever really mutually exclusive to begin with}. What a loss we have all suffered at Esbjorn Svensson's all too premature and tragic death:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nice, but lacking in the edge that I like in jazz, this sorta reminds me of a sentimental charlie brown kinda thing. 6/10

I scanned through the album real quick and I think that my favorite track would be behind the Yashmak... not sure how to post something from spotify, but here's a live version from youtube










I like the length, the progression and attention to small elements as well as the climax. Just a very well rounded composition.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Very smooth. 8.5/10


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I just love solo performances! 8/10


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I think the fellow above forgot something.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I think the fellow above forgot something.


Not at all. My previous post has been ignored twice. Since other people don't bother with the rules - why should I?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

KaerbEmEvig said:


>


I only wish I could read and understand Polish {?} as the events depicted in the clip seemed to be very important; it looked like it was the signing of some document very important to Poland. Perhaps it was its decree of independence from Russia? It appeared to be taking place sometime in and around WW1.
I found the music to be very compelling and gripping, almost hypnotic in its effect at points; the inter-play between the sax and piano was flawless. I also really enjoyed the steady pulsating beat provided by the bass throughout the piece. My one dislike was with the accompanying singer, but as she wasn't in the whole piece--at least that I can recall--it was a minor flaw for me. Overall,I'd rate this an 8.5/10. 
Now, for a different kind of ensemble:


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

samurai said:


> Now, for a different kind of ensemble:


This is good. Actually, I am trying to find the CD edition right now - so I can buy it.

9/10 (There has to be a buffer zone left for the best of the best.)

Posting again:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Pretty fun. I'd give it an 8/10




I just found this trio the other day and I have to say that they are a genius group of musicians. Very deep music. I have the cd on the way... can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Iforgotmypassword: That's a very interesting piece of music. It is very haunting and dark; despite the dissonances and use of a lot of minor chords {?} it really held together for me. It has a kind of Middle Eastern/Indian flavor to it. Do you know where this group is from? I really enjoyed it, especially the drumming and piano play. 9/10, easy. Thanks for posting this. Can you do me a favor and let me know if the rest of their cd is as good as this song would indicate?
Hearing this song put me in mind of one back from 1967, with the same sort of flavor, especially on the parts of Nat Adderly and Joe Zawinul:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I never heard any of that late Cannonball stuff. I bet Kenny Garrett was listening to this. That tune brought him to mind.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

samurai said:


> @ Iforgotmypassword: That's a very interesting piece of music. It is very haunting and dark; despite the dissonances and use of a lot of minor chords {?} it really held together for me. It has a kind of Middle Eastern/Indian flavor to it. Do you know where this group is from? I really enjoyed it, especially the drumming and piano play. 9/10, easy. Thanks for posting this. Can you do me a favor and let me know if the rest of their cd is as good as this song would indicate?
> Hearing this song put me in mind of one back from 1967, with the same sort of flavor, especially on the parts of Nat Adderly and Joe Zawinul:


Hey, I just got the album in the mail today. I'd say that it's a pretty well rounded album in the "improvised/free jazz" realm. It has a lot of brooding dissonance with random flurries of energy here and there. I think that it will become more accessable with repeated listens since there is obviously a lot going on. The group's playing is very tight, surprisingly so in some parts seeing as that it is improvised music. I get the feeling that they must have at least had a good idea of a basic structure for some of the compositions beforehand since they are so well... for the lack of a better word.. "conjoined" if that makes sense. I'd reccomend the album if you like improvised dissonant music since that is the prevading force throughout the album, though not the entirety of it.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice and evocative piece; never heard of the trumpet player before but he is quite good. 8/10
Now here's something a little more discordant:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Iforgotmypassword, Thanx for that review. I think I'll try listening to them a bit more on *Spotify *before "pulling the trigger" and making a purchase. Thanks again for posting them!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

samurai said:


> Very nice and evocative piece; never heard of the trumpet player before but he is quite good. 8/10
> Now here's something a little more discordant:


I'm surprised you haven't heard of Kenny Wheeler. He's been around for decades recording for ECM.

Speaking of Epistrophy, here's my favorite version.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

A little more dissonant and adventurous than the original Monk version, I also found it to be a little too long and slow in its tempo, which should be deliberate and more accented, as in the original. At least IMHO. Based on these factors, a 6.5/10. 
Now something by a genius on tenor sax:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ah, yes! Juju is one of the first jazz CDs I ever bought back in the mid 80s. Deluge has a strong Coltrane flavor, what with Elvin and McCoy on hand. A fine modern swinging tune!

Here's another irresistible swinger performed by one of Shorter's contemporaries, and a modern tenor genius himself.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Exquisite playing and execution all around; I especially like the way Henderson makes the tenor sound almost trumpet-like at one point, and how he ends the piece with a wavering, quivering vibrato technique.The drummer was absolutely spot on, as were the bassist {Ron Carter, of course} and the pianist. 10/10 without hesitation.
Now here's one from another master of the sax: This is one of my all-time Trane favorites:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Very nice. I like Coltrane. 9/10

This is more of just "experimental music" but I think that it loosely falls somewhere within the jazz realm.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I must say that the above piece really didn't do much for me; even though there were some moments near the end when it seemed as if all that random picking would develop into something felt by both musicians, there weren't enough of them to really bring some sense of unity and cohesion. Although I believe that this piece is also not considered to be jazz in its strictest sense, I found it to be very intriguing {in a minimalist sort of way, of course}:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'm not always a Philip Glass fan, but I really enjoyed that... it think it sort of touched a chord somewhere in my heart. I'll give it a ten because I can't find it lacking in anything at present.

Here's another Fred Frith piece, you may find it equally insubstantial, but I really enjoy this one personally.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Kind of eerie and atmospheric, in an almost "Glassian" way. 6.5/10. Here is a piece which I will request be played at my funeral, along with the 2nd movement of Beethoven's 7th:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

samurai said:


> Kind of eerie and atmospheric, in an almost "Glassian" way. 6.5/10. Here is a piece which I will request be played at my funeral, along with the 2nd movement of Beethoven's 7th:


That was beautiful. 10/10






I posted this piece not only because it is cool but because Wayne Horvitz was my composition teacher for my first semester in college.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Wayne Horvitz! That sound takes me back to the 1980s. It's not the most interesting piece I've heard from him. I have an album he did around 1990 called Miracle Mile.

OK, here's something from a guy who's worked with Horvitz. IMO, this was one of the most musically capable and agile jazz guitar trios ever! I hope some label will re-issue their live CD with a bit of a sonic upgrade and volume boost. It's fantastic!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Wayne Horvitz! That sound takes me back to the 1980s. It's not the most interesting piece I've heard from him. I have an album he did around 1990 called Miracle Mile.
> 
> OK, here's something from a guy who's worked with Horvitz. IMO, this was one of the most musically capable and agile jazz guitar trios ever! I hope some label will re-issue their live CD with a bit of a sonic upgrade and volume boost. It's fantastic!


nice, here more than guitarists like sharrock for some reason he reminds me of captain beefheart. Though i have to add that i don't like his use of the chorus effect, it sounds like some fusion music that i don't like, i don't know
7


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Although the clarinet--along with organ and guitar--in jazz is usually a "no go" for me, I must say that in this setting {the jam session} it really "rocked" for me. I give Pee Wee and the band a 10/10. Now for a tenor sax/flute player I'm just really getting into lately:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

8/10 Pretty great.


----------

